# The Napanee Big Buck & Gun Show - Saturday June 16th



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi,

Just thought I would let everyone know The Napanee Big Buck & Gun Show is this Saturday, June 16th. A couple of fellas I know have had a large part in organizing this event and it should be a good time. The event is being hosted at the Strathcona Paper Center in Napanee, admission is $5, with children under 10 getting in for free. Doors open at 9:30 a.m. and the show will run all day.

There will be close to 100 local vendors and gun dealers, and they're offering local sportspeople a chance to have their deer and moose racks and bear skulls scored by official scorers from FROW (Foundation for the Recognition of Ontario Wildlife). As well the Beasley Brothers (Canada in the Rough, FROW, Ontario Monster Whitetails) will be in attendance.

Here's a link to last weekends newpaper article regarding the event: http://www.napaneeguide.com/2012/06/05/lots-to-see-and-do-at-big-buck-show-at-spc

And Ted just in case you ask here's the address, complete with a postal code lol 

Strathcona Paper Centre 
16 McPherson Drive 
Napanee, Ontario K7R 3L1

Hope to see ya there!

Nuge


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looking forward to it should be a good one :thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks the way it should be lol lol ..


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

But what if I don't have a gps?
Lol is it near a beer store?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> But what if I don't have a gps?
> Lol is it near a beer store?


Even if it was, you'd probably still be lost!:wink:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe if we paint a special colour line on the road from the SPC to the Beer store Tink can do beer runs for us! Or do you think he would still get lost?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

He'd get lost and the beer would be gone for sure. lol!!!
Plus I think Tinker likes "light beer" anyway. He's looking a little thin lately.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Haha funny stuff !!!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess nobody is a member of the gang unless you get a good teasin' now and then.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

I get it every day u guys must love me. 

Lol
See you all tomorrow 
Maybe if I don't get lost between there and the beer store


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Just leave a trail of empties! That way you can find your way back...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

That's right,everybody loves Tinker!!! lol. Even beside a bonfire in North Bay.:darkbeer:


----------

